# Tyrex/senco problem



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi guys.
About 18 months ago I bought a tyrex cordless gun and had problem right away 
(jam). I called my supplier and rep took it back and sent it for a repair. When the gun came back the rep told me that there was nothing wrong with it. So I just kept using it and with time it got better and better. About a week ago I tried to buy another gun but I didn't want a tyrex again, so I asked about senco (same company).
When I told a salesman I needed a second gun and that I want senco not tyrex he told me that he had sent it back about 60% of his sold tyrex guns back or for repairs, so he stopped selling them altogether and now sells only senco's (different supplier). So I called my supplier 1 and told him a whole story i asked for a tyrex replacement for senco and second senco. He said ok. So I started a new job, first day with a tyrex and for a whole day gun worked great. That same day my rep showed up with 2 new sencos and when I tried them they worked like tyrex did in the beginning. 
I am starting to think that they need to break in or some kind of adjustment because I worked with older sencos and they were great. So, if any of you have any suggestions or tricks how to get them to work well right away that would be great.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What are you doin dinkin around with that crap. Buy a DeWalt and be done with it.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

zack said:


> Hi guys.
> About 18 months ago I bought a tyrex cordless gun and had problem right away
> (jam). I called my supplier and rep took it back and sent it for a repair. When the gun came back the rep told me that there was nothing wrong with it. So I just kept using it and with time it got better and better. About a week ago I tried to buy another gun but I didn't want a tyrex again, so I asked about senco (same company).
> When I told a salesman I needed a second gun and that I want senco not tyrex he told me that he had sent it back about 60% of his sold tyrex guns back or for repairs, so he stopped selling them altogether and now sells only senco's (different supplier). So I called my supplier 1 and told him a whole story i asked for a tyrex replacement for senco and second senco. He said ok. So I started a new job, first day with a tyrex and for a whole day gun worked great. That same day my rep showed up with 2 new sencos and when I tried them they worked like tyrex did in the beginning.
> I am starting to think that they need to break in or some kind of adjustment because I worked with older sencos and they were great. So, if any of you have any suggestions or tricks how to get them to work well right away that would be great.


 I have never had any luck with senco and the tyrex looks just like it. I even looked at the hilti cordless gun awhile back. 
Ultimately I think I will stick with my corded Makiti with a quickdrive adaptor. Screws are a little pricier but if you buy large quantity they are almost the same price as hilti or senco screws.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never had any luck with senco and the tyrex looks just like it. I even looked at the hilti cordless gun awhile back.
> Ultimately I think I will stick with my corded Makiti with a quickdrive adaptor. Screws are a little pricier but if you buy large quantity they are almost the same price as hilti or senco screws.


 Heh, quickdrive... 
I bought the cheap little drill attachment years back, nice little deal to make a cordless autofeed. Ended up buying the dewalt converted version as well, it's sat in my garage unused for quite a few years (I rarely hang more than a few patches)


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

TonyM said:


> You get what you pay for.


that is why I like festool but i would expect better from something I payed over $200 for


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

zxc123 said:


> invol Connecticut Asian Escort surveying over 3000 Americans from seven different Connecticut Escort to three days of the attack. Participants were asked to could remember of the day itself, their personal circumstances at Connecticut Asian Escorts time, and how they felt. To find out the same Connecticut Escorts months later, and the attac



:ban:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

getplastered said:


> :ban:


Do drywallers have such a bad rep that hookers hunt drywall forums?


----------

